# commercial retrofit



## dolby (Mar 15, 2015)

I have to create a proposal for a project to convert 108 florescent fixtures into led.
the current lights use this bulb setup

the existing cut out is 4.5-4.75" wide.

Any brand I should look at? I have dealt with cooper halo in the residential area but nothing led wise in the commercial.


----------



## dolby (Mar 15, 2015)

one more thing to add the vast majority of the lights are in suspended 2'x2' tiles


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dolby said:


> I have to create a proposal for a project to convert 108 florescent fixtures into led.
> the current lights use this bulb setup
> 
> the existing cut out is 4.5-4.75" wide.
> ...


How about these... http://www.cree.com/Lighting/Products/Indoor/Downlights-US/CR-Series

Welcome to ET.....:thumbsup:


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

I've seen Schneider's Indy downlights used by designers I respect. Sometimes they also used Juno residential fixtures; if they work, I can't see why not.


----------



## dolby (Mar 15, 2015)

I only have a few concerns
1. if I could find a bulb that directly replaces the cfl bulb that is in there I would look at that. I have yet to find a 4 pin led replacement.
2. Looks to be a direct replacement not a retrofit that I stated before. 
Using the existing hole size is a issue at the moment, I could upgrade to 6" but I don't know if it is a good choice. Most I have seen needs a 4 1/4 hole.
3. Most are in suspended ceiling while some is in drywall. I don't know if we can access the drywall through the suspended ceiling.
Can the suspended ceiling support the weight of the fixture?

our supplier has a lighting expert that I am going to have a chat with tomorrow before I head to the site to get a real good in depth review of what we are dealing with.


on a side note standard t8 led replacements, I have seen some that use the existing ballast and some that are direct wired. Any idea what is the better option?


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*Helen Lamp*

http://www.lunera.com/helenlamp_g24q/

See link above.


----------



## ElectricalDesignerIA (Mar 17, 2015)

I would think the Cree retrofit would perform better than a bulb replacement.


----------



## dolby (Mar 15, 2015)

$5700 to replace all 108 to led. Only saves 5 watts per bulb. 
Roughly 500 in savings a year. I would say not worth it.
Gotta find a direct replacment now


----------



## dolby (Mar 15, 2015)

This is tough. All though most replacments I have seen are a direct down light the lumens output for the wattage is the same if not worse. Not by much. Maybe in a year or so it will be better


----------



## ElectricalDesignerIA (Mar 17, 2015)

There are a few other aspects to include in a payback analysis other than energy saved. The cost of the CFL's you would be replacing plus the lighting maintenance labor. Also you might have some rebates offered by your utility company.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

gmihok said:


> http://www.lunera.com/helenlamp_g24q/
> 
> See link above.


I was going to mention the same thing. The only thing I don't like is leaving the existing ballast in place. Ideally a new system is better but it will be more costly. 

Most trim kits work with an edison base adaptor. I've yet to see one with a 2 or 4 pin adaptor, so likely you'll need to remove the socket, bypass the ballast, and hardwire your new solution in place if you choose to use an after market LED trim ring.


----------

